# High quality slimmest FP?



## yaroslaw (Dec 17, 2012)

Ok, I knew there are several threads here about slim FP(or rollers, for that matter). 
But I'll ask once again, you'll see why.

Some time ago, when I've started to make fountain pens and rollerballs, I have bought New Series Berea, using comments here. 

It looks like it is one of the slimmest capped pen available, with just 9.5mm tube. And it seams, a lot of my customers prefer them to fatter pens, like Baron. But...
After handling with me few pens in that style and showing to people, I found out that front metal section on almost all of them IS SCRATCHED. And they haven't been in use yet! 10-20 screwing-unscrewing! Disappointing at least.

Problem is in cap inner metal threading, which scratches soft chrome/gold plating (no TN or Rodium version in that style).

So, once again - are there any FP/RB kit with screw cap, that are slimmer than Baron and do not have that problem? May be having delrin insert for threads or having plating that isn't easily scratched?


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Dec 17, 2012)

I too will be interested in the comments to this thread.  Just completed two "New Series" pens, a RB and a FP.  The RB was for practice and will be a carry pen for me.  The FP was a commission from a customer.  The customer chose the pen from web site then contacted me to make it so I am not too concerned about issues with that one pen but am looking forward to other potential customers.  I have already noticed an issue with the 4-start threading.  The threads are not very secure and the RB has come apart in my pocket once already in only one week of carry.  Sure glad it wasn't a FP.  I will be watching for the scratching issue as noted by Yaroslaw.  It will be interesting to hear if anyone else has experienced any of these issues with this new series of pens.


----------



## mrmartyking (Dec 22, 2012)

*Will let you know*

I just bought a few to try and I will let you know the results.


----------



## Jgrden (Dec 22, 2012)

Me too. życzenia


----------



## firewhatfire (Dec 22, 2012)

here is the one I just ordered.

FP 950


----------



## yaroslaw (Dec 23, 2012)

firewhatfire said:


> here is the one I just ordered.
> 
> FP 950


He-he, no doubt of quality
I mean, something in price range of Baron/Jr.Gent


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Dec 23, 2012)

I've done a couple from PSI that would qualify as thin. Their "Traditional" line is a "snap cap" that can be turned quite thin. The cap is touchy and I don't care for it. The other is their "Classic" line. I've done several of these and I like them a lot.


----------



## Jgrden (Dec 25, 2012)

firewhatfire said:


> here is the one I just ordered.
> 
> FP 950



Better lock it up in a safe at night. Expensive. What will you charge for the final product?


----------



## Joe S. (Dec 25, 2012)

I like the psi classic over the new series. Eventually I would like to try modifying it to have somthing more interesting than the flat top.


----------



## cagey44 (Dec 25, 2012)

What about the Vertex? It is thin and nice to hold in the hand. I turned a rollerball today and it works well in a small woman's hand. Not very fancy though, simple and geometric.

Krista G


----------



## firewhatfire (Dec 25, 2012)

The 1st one will be $500.  It is an ordered one for a small organization that will get me some great publicity and potentially published in a magazine.   After that they will go up to $950 with Ivory which is what that one is getting.



Jgrden said:


> firewhatfire said:
> 
> 
> > here is the one I just ordered.
> ...


----------



## Penultimate (Dec 26, 2012)

cagey44 said:


> What about the Vertex? It is thin and nice to hold in the hand. I turned a rollerball today and it works well in a small woman's hand. Not very fancy though, simple and geometric.
> 
> Krista G



I just finished a vertex FP. I can't use it as a daily writer. The cap is a little loose so it feels like it is going to fall off. The transition between the round coupler and the hex FP section is too big for my fingers I can't get a comfortable grip. Also, The hex section doesn't line up with the nib so may fingers don't fit on the hex. 

I just ordered a Pristina from Classic Nib. I hope this fits better.


----------



## Richard Gibson (Dec 26, 2012)

I have made a ton of the PSI Classics and really like them. They use a 10mm tube.


----------



## 76winger (Dec 26, 2012)

yaroslaw said:


> Ok, I knew there are several threads here about slim FP(or rollers, for that matter).
> But I'll ask once again, you'll see why.
> 
> Some time ago, when I've started to make fountain pens and rollerballs, I have bought New Series Berea, using comments here.
> ...



This may have been mentioned already, I haven't read all replies yet:

Have you tried the PSI Designer fountain pens? I think they're thinner, but longer. Here's a link to one of them: Designer 24kt Gold & Gun Meal NT Fountain Pen Kit at Penn State Industries

Just be careful which models you're looking at, they have 4 or 5 different models and some are twist type ballpoints. Only the Rollerball and Fountain Pens are removable cap types.


----------



## jfoh (Dec 26, 2012)

Why does PSI do almost everything in 24K but only a few in kits in a more durable plating? Is it all price point to them or does their 24K last longer than everyone else? I do not make 24K kits. Use them all they all rub off too soon. Last thing I want is to make a pen for someone and have them return it and ask why the plating is wearing off in no time. PSI needs to add another gold option or NT on all of their kits. I would buy a lot more from them if they did. Pardon the venting.


----------



## 76winger (Dec 26, 2012)

jfoh said:


> Why does PSI do almost everything in 24K but only a few in kits in a more durable plating? Is it all price point to them or does their 24K last longer than everyone else? I do not make 24K kits. Use them all they all rub off too soon. Last thing I want is to make a pen for someone and have them return it and ask why the plating is wearing off in no time. PSI needs to add another gold option or NT on all of their kits. I would buy a lot more from them if they did. Pardon the venting.



I've not read who does what in this regard, so someone can chime in and add some additional insight hopefully. 

I've read in PSI's cataloge that they put a protective clear coat over their 24k gold plating. Apparently not all the makers do this, by the number of people I've seen state their avoidance of 24k plating like you did. I don't know if this is across the board or only on certain items, I'm certain their Funline series doesn't. I do know when I showed a pen with 24k plating to a cousin, who deals in gold and old jewelry, he looked at it under his jewelers loupe and right away commented about the clear coat on the metal parts. 

But I'm with you, I prefer Gold titanium and Rhodium for their higher durability and it distresses me to see most of PSI's new lines coming only in 24k, chrome, "satin", and maybe black enamel or black TN.


----------



## Jeannius (Jan 4, 2013)

I recently made some PSI Tycoon Rhodium Fountain Pen Kits for the first time which are 10.5 and 12mm tubes. I personally like a slim pen when I write, but find that I get along just fine writing with one of these. I also made a Vortex(sp?) but the cap is held on with a magnet and I feel it's too loose to go in my handbag. I also don't like the feel of the hard lines on the finger grip portion. It's always cold to the touch.


----------



## gjb49 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Slim Fountain Pen*

I have been making FP's for several years.  Berea makes a screw-top postable Fountain and Rollerball called the Streamline. Here is a link to one of pens in the series:  Streamline American™ - Screw Cap - Roller Ball 24Kt Gold Pen Kit Making Supplies Berea HardWoods

They use a 'V' letter series drill, which corresponds to 9.5 mm.  These are very nice pens with an Iridium tip (not steel).

I have made the Vertex pens just to try them, but was not pleased with the plating (Chinese origin).

I have attached 2 pics showing the pen and nib.


----------



## mrmartyking (Feb 13, 2013)

I just finished a New Series Flat Top and I like the kit. The only part I was not fond of is the thin plastic tube that forms the closed end of the pen section. It seemed thin and cheap. However, the pen is very thin and looks very nice.


----------

